# Topics > Robotics > Line following robots >  Line following robot from Cubelets

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Modular Robotics

Cubelets Kits, Modular Robotics, Boulder, Colorado, USA

----------


## Airicist

Line following robot from Cubelets
April 10, 2013




> This little robot follows a black line drawn on a white background. How did we do it? The two (black) Distance Sense Cubelets change the speed of their associated (clear) Drive Cubelets, causing the robot to turn when one of the Sense Cubelets begins to cross the line. The (green) Blocker Cubelet in the middle keeps the signals from the Sense Cubelets separate, and the Knob Cubelet on top allows for tuning the robot's sensitivity. The two Bar Graph Cubelets on each side aren't strictly necessary but they make it look more like a robot, and they do show what's going on.

----------


## Airicist

Build a line-following Cubelets robot 

Published on Dec 24, 2014




> #InventCalendar Day 24:
> T'was the night before Christmas, when all through the house
> A robot tracked a line like a cat stalks a mouse.
> 
> You can build your own robot to follow a line.
> If you need a little help, here is a Cubelets video of mine!

----------

